# Help with interior marks on my TT



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys noticed the following marks on my Audi TT. As pictured. I think some is leather sag? If you guys could give any opinions on how to get rid of them be aporeciated.


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

This one is on the seat button to move it forwards and backwards


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

And this on the seat


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

no one able to help?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The marks on the plastic look like scratches so will not clean off sorry


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

damn...leather help


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

These are not things you can just sort out . The seat is normal leather type cracking from people squeezing in normally rubbing accross it like when the bolsters get worn


----------

